# appying for long-term stay/residency in Spain...must I do it while in the US?



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi all, hoping for some guidance on the particulars of my situation. I'm a retiree with adequate financial resources and the ability to purchase private health insurance. I've spent the last month in Valencia and am close to making the decision to come back in Jan. and commit to a year here. 

In the meantime, I should (fingers crossed, I should hear withidvicen a week or so) have a freelancer visa for Germany and will spend most of my time between now and Jan. 2016 there. I do expect to go back to the states for a few weeks in Aug./Sept.

My understanding has been that I must make application for a long-stay visa to Spain from my home country at the appropriate consulate (in my case, Wash. DC). But I have heard of some cases where folks have made application from another EU country, where they have legal residency, albeit temporary.

I can certainly make my application for a Spanish visa when in the US in Aug., but I would very much prefer NOT to have to fly back from Germany to pick it up/finalize anything come the end of 2015. Is it possible/advisable to make the application from Germany? Although both my Spanish and German skills are rudimentary, I have good friends in Germany who could help me with both.

Advice? BTW....I really like Valencia. Beautiful, friendly city; not-too-big, not-too-little; nice combination of history and modern conveniences.

thanks, Melissa


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Melissa58275 said:


> Hi all, hoping for some guidance on the particulars of my situation. I'm a retiree with adequate financial resources and the ability to purchase private health insurance. I've spent the last month in Valencia and am close to making the decision to come back in Jan. and commit to a year here.
> 
> In the meantime, I should (fingers crossed, I should hear withidvicen a week or so) have a freelancer visa for Germany and will spend most of my time between now and Jan. 2016 there. I do expect to go back to the states for a few weeks in Aug./Sept.
> 
> ...


yes you can, & in fact have to, apply from wherever you are legally resident at the time of your application


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

So, not only CAN I apply from Germany where I'll have a one-year freelancer visa, I MUST apply from Germany, even though I continue to maintain my house and address in the U.S.?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Melissa58275 said:


> So, not only CAN I apply from Germany where I'll have a one-year freelancer visa, I MUST apply from Germany, even though I continue to maintain my house and address in the U.S.?


it doesn't matter where you have property - what matters is where you are legally resident (& living) at the time of application


----------



## Cyberknight13 (Nov 16, 2012)

Does this mean that if I apply to move to Spain on a retiree (non lucrative) visa with my wife and daughters as my dependents, then I have to apply from America and my wife from Russia while our daughters can be in either location?

I am an American citizen living in Russia on a private visa that does not grant residence; my wife is a Russian citizen with no American residence status; and our daughters are dual American/Russian citizens living in Russia with us. I have 2 American passports, my wife has a Russian passport, and our daughters have an American and a Russian passport.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cyberknight13 said:


> Does this mean that if I apply to move to Spain on a retiree (non lucrative) visa with my wife and daughters as my dependents, then I have to apply from America and my wife from Russia while our daughters can be in either location?
> 
> I am an American citizen living in Russia on a private visa that does not grant residence; my wife is a Russian citizen with no American residence status; and our daughters are dual American/Russian citizens living in Russia with us. I have 2 American passports, my wife has a Russian passport, and our daughters have an American and a Russian passport.


Hmm - not sure. Usually you apply from wherever you are resident, but you say that your visa there doesn't grant residency?

Your best bet would be to contact the Spanish Embassy in Russia.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Cyberknight: No, you must apply from the country in which you are NOW resident...so you, your wife and daughter all apply at the Spanish consulate in Russia. Try searching online for where the nearest consulate to you is....if there is more than one in the country, you will probably be directed to go to a specific one (that presumably is closest to you). I have applied as an American at the consulate in Frankfurt, when I lived in Germany and a few years later, when I was back in the US, I applied from the consulate in Miami. The applications and procedures may be slightly different, but all cover essentially the same ground. In both of my cases, you MUST have all your paperwork completed before submitting the entire application and I was cautioned it could take k3 months for approval, though in both of my cases, it was less.


----------

